# Fisher HD vs HT



## jjcap02703 (Jun 28, 2009)

I am putting a 7'6" Fisher plow on my 2004 GMC Sierra 1500 4x4 Z21 Extended cab short bed pickup truck. According to the Fisher plow site it recommends the new HT series for my truck. If I had my same truck, but with a regular cab the Fisher plow site indicates that I could use either the new HT or HD series on the 1500 series GMC. I had an HD series plow on my other truck I sold and prefer the heavier duty plow on my 2004 truck. I was told by a plow dealer that the difference in the extended cab and regular cab rating is because my Extended cab pickup could potentially hold six people while plowing instead of potentially three people in a regular cab pickup truck. This means my extended cab potentially would have more passenger weight inside and that is why the HT series, which is about 200 lbs. lighter is reccommended, not the HD series. I asked him because I would only plow alone or with one other person would the reduced passenger count and weight make up the difference so that I could safely use the HD series plow on my present truck. He would not committ to an answer, which I understand. I would assume, but not be positive that the chasis is the same on both trucks. Based on that presumtion and the weight issue I cannot see that an HD series would be deterimental. My question on this tread is what does anyone think, can I use the HD series plow safely on my present truck or should I go with the Fisher recommendation of the HT series? Has anyone used the HD series on a truck with a FGAWR of 3925 with success or failure? Again, I prefer the HD series, but do not want to beat up the front end of my truck. What is everyone's opinion? Thanks in advance for any advice you can give me.


----------



## cet (Oct 2, 2004)

I have 2 friends using 860 speedwings. They weigh 810lbs. 1 is on a 2003 Z71 ext. cab and the other on a 2005 Avalanche. Neither one has had any problems. I would put the HD on and most likely a 8'.


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

An HD plow would be fine for your truck IMO.


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

How much, and what kind of plowing are you doing?


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

Who is installing it. Your dealer is legally restricted from installing the HD on that truck. Believe me Fisher would allow you to do it is it was allowed under federal guidelines.

Ht 414lbs

HD 630lbs

That's a 50% increase in weight.


----------



## jjcap02703 (Jun 28, 2009)

Thanks for all the replies. After Basher's reply I just checked the Fisher Ematch information again. At the end it does have the warning about exceeding the weights, "Do not exceed GVWR or GAWR, including blade and ballast. The rating label is found on the driver-side vehicle door cornerpost." Part of the Ematch information at the end did say that it assumes up 300 lbs. of driver's weight in the vechicle, "The information published in this guide is based on Federal Motor Vehicle Safety Standards (FMVSS) and a "representative" snowplow vehicle as defined in this guide. The vehicle includes a combined weight of 300 lbs for occupants in the front seat location.". Based on that information it appears the extra weight of the extended cab itself vs a regular cab makes the difference in the plow. Both plows might physically work on my truck, but I would hate to get into an accident and have a lawyer say I had an illegal plow. Again thanks for the replies.


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

You, yourself could claim ignorance and MAYBE get away with it, Fisher or their dealers could not, plus for what you are doing I think you will love the direct lift.


----------



## SuperdutyShane (Mar 6, 2009)

cet;789026 said:


> I have 2 friends using 860 speedwings. They weigh 810lbs. 1 is on a 2003 Z71 ext. cab and the other on a 2005 Avalanche. Neither one has had any problems. I would put the HD on and most likely a 8'.


An 8ft blade on a Z71?!


----------



## miltonplower (Jan 7, 2009)

ya u've never seen it before?!?!?!!?!?


----------



## jgsxr750 (Feb 16, 2006)

I have a 2005 1500 chevy crew cab with a 7'-6" pro plow on it.front axle is the same as yours 3925. I added timbrens in the front and cranked the torseion bars up. Truck holds the weight fine. the question you need to ask yourself is what kind of plowing are you going to be doing and how far your driving with the plow on? If your doing driveways and some comercial lot. THe new HT plow will work fine and may do better than the HD because of the back dragging will be easier with the hydrolic system over the chain lift. Each plow will work but You are the only one who can make that decision. 
As for beating up the front end just use your head and remember it's a 1/2 ton truck and not a 3/4 ton. Plow slow and don't speed/crash into snow banks to push them.


----------



## jjcap02703 (Jun 28, 2009)

I have a question regarding the hydraulic lift the Fisher HT series has that jgsxr750 mentioned. I am a building contractor that has to plow my job sites as well as driveways and commercial lots. When plowing a job site the ground can be quite uneven due to ruts of other vechicles. While I try to keep the plow up a little to skip over the ridges of the ruts if I do trip over a large one my HD plow would jump up a little since it is raised by a chain. With the HT series being raised hydraulically will it also jump up if needed or will it stay rigid in one position due to the hydraulics?


----------



## jjcap02703 (Jun 28, 2009)

I should have read more on the Fisher website before posting the question. The HT plow does have a float setting that would allow the blade to move up and down freely.


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

jjcap02703;789248 said:


> . While I try to keep the plow up a little to skip over the ridges of the ruts if I do trip over a large one my HD plow would jump up a little since it is raised by a chain. With the HT series being raised hydraulically will it also jump up if needed or will it stay rigid in one position due to the hydraulics?


As you posted they do relieve but you'd be surprised how much smoother that will be. The the edge could trip before the unit "jumps."


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

basher;789269 said:


> As you posted they do relieve but you'd be surprised how much smoother that will be. The the edge could trip before the unit "jumps."


I have been thinking about this since Mr. Basher (respecting my elders) is always waxing on about the advantages of direct lift. I have to presume the direct lift will float over most any change in terrain, but is limited at some point by a minimum orifice that would restrict rapid movement to some degree. Like most chain lift users, I have hit stuff and watched the blade jump a foot or two in the air.

Who knows, maybe my next plow wont have a chain.


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

2COR517;789278 said:


> Who knows, maybe my next plow wont have a chain.


I would suggest you look in to Snoway or a Boss but seeing how you live in Maine the law requires that it be a fisher, so maybe you need to look for an HT for that Tahoe


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

The first thing I notice after getting out of a direct lift and into a chain lift truck is the noise, then all the bouncing.


----------



## B&B (Nov 4, 2006)

basher;789285 said:


> The first thing I notice after getting out of a direct lift and into a chain lift truck is the noise, then all the bouncing.


Best attribute on the direct lifts is that when you lift, they lift INSTANTLY with no delay. No need to anticipate the lift to avoid the curbs. 

With the chains you have the lift delay until they pull the slack up and then WHAM you get that nice jerk to let you know its on its way up. Clunky clunky clunky.


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

basher;789284 said:


> I would suggest you look in to Snoway or a Boss but seeing how you live in Maine the law requires that it be a fisher, so maybe you need to look for an HT for that Tahoe


Back in 82 Dean lobbied heavily for LD 8.0. It was a close vote, but didn't pass. Only ifffffff.........payup


----------

